# Entertaining book



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

My wife reads mysteries, me not so much. She recently downloaded a book to her Kindle that she thought I should read. So I did, and can recommend it to people here who like classical music. It's a sort of a mystery that involves a lot of music lore in an entertaining fashion. Kind of cynical, but the author wears his erudition lightly and I found it engrossing. "Xylophone Fragments" by Mark Woodward. Got it from www.untreedreads.com but probably getable on other e-reader sites.

George


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds intriguing. It's only available as an e-book, which I can't access. I hope someone else here will read it.

Here's the blurb:
_Xylophone Fragments is a fast-paced literary mystery that inhabits the world of classical music. A nameless detective who specializes in musical matters chases around the world, investigating why all traces of a deservedly neglected Baroque composer are disappearing right under the noses of musicians and musicologists. The intrigue enmeshes a beautiful concert pianist, a washed up Vermont composer, an aging artists' agent and his jaded associate, an owlish musicologist, and a host of other memorable characters. This uncommonly thoughtful work touches on the realities of concert life, the quandaries facing those who would compose and perform concert music, and some of the ineffable mysteries that attend the creation of great music. Told with great wit and a sometimes cynical humor, Xylophone Fragments will appeal both to those who like to sink their teeth into a puzzle that doesn't necessarily revolve around a dead body, those who like their mysteries to deal with more than "who?" and "why?" - and those who know and love classical music and the people who compose and perform it._


----------

